# Another word for...



## Buffie (Feb 2, 2009)

Like a thesaurus, only funner. >_< LoLz

OMG, did she say "funner"? Yes, yes she did.

I'll start with a word below and you tell me a few different ways to say it. Then you pick a new word and the next person can give you other words or phrases for yours. And so on.

Regional sayings MOST welcome (but you have to tell us from whence they came), as are swears, curses, foreign languages, slanguages, pig latin, and things you made up when you were high.

Example - I say "vomit" and you might say "hork", "ralph", "toss", "charf", "spew", "hurl", "upchuck", "up swallow", "technicolor yawn", etc. 

Here's the first one:

Drunk.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

I say toasted



sexy


----------



## Victim (Feb 2, 2009)

inebriated, plastered, shitfaced, tanked, wasted, three sheets to the wind.

"Cocky."


----------



## Buffie (Feb 2, 2009)

Sexy could be:

Hawt
Dreamy
Do-able



Cocky could be:

Stuck upski
BMOC
HBIC




What's another word for:

Fart? (Immaturity rules!)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2009)

Buffie said:


> What's another word for:
> 
> Fart? (Immaturity rules!)



Meat whisper.

Gaseous anomaly.

Dropping a rose.



How about:

Berating someone ("giving them heck", or such)


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

roasted




television


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 3, 2009)

boob tube


intercourse (giggle)


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

Knocking boots


clueless.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 3, 2009)

blonde.

horny


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 3, 2009)

horny: the screaming thigh sweats

Used in a sentence.............

Rita has the screaming thigh sweats for Simon Baker.

Next word - Hungry


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 3, 2009)

Angry tummy.


New Word: Sweat


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 3, 2009)

Perspire 


Breasts :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2009)

ha ha.. super happy funbags 

Burp


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> ha ha.. super happy funbags
> 
> Burp



Belch

Fart again!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2009)

esophageal welcome wagon ( for the burp...NOT the fart... )

---
television


----------



## Rowan (Feb 3, 2009)

Television - Idiot box

Angry


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Belch
> 
> Fart again!



Anal cough, _eau de merde_, offensive gas



mossystate said:


> esophageal welcome wagon ( for the burp...NOT the fart... )
> 
> ---
> television



see above


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> see above



Hey, look up there.
----

pothole


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Feb 3, 2009)

Road-dimple




Upper-lip.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 3, 2009)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Upper-lip.



Coffee cooler.




Next word:
Big butt.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Coffee cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badonkadonk. Really? You didn't see THAT coming? 

Pervert. (No, that's the word you should give me a synonym for. I'm not calling Buffie one.)


----------



## Buffie (Feb 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> badonkadonk. Really? You didn't see THAT coming?
> 
> Pervert. (No, that's the word you should give me a synonym for. I'm not calling Buffie one.)



 You're not?



LoLz 

Pervert...

... skeeze.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 3, 2009)

Buffie said:


> You're not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a dumb shit! I forgot to give the next word. Sorry about that. Geez. I've been like this all day, so off my game.

Ohkay... what's another word for... 


....dislodging your unner-pants from yer hind crack?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 4, 2009)

"robbing the cleft" or "evicting the tennant"

and in the spirit of the question, I'd like another word for 

"Thong"

(under-not foot-wear)


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2009)

G-string.

next word: condom


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 4, 2009)

Victim said:


> G-string.
> 
> next word: condom



close-combat cover



a well endowed male


----------



## moore2me (Feb 4, 2009)

well endowed male - rich (as in endowed with trust funds)




another name for commute (as in commute to work)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> another name for commute (as in commute to work)



Slog.



'Nother word for harmonica?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2009)

Mouth organ (learned that one from Grandma )

another word for legs


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 4, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> Slog.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nother word for harmonica?



mouth harp

another word for buttsecks


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> another word for legs



Gams

Stems




Famouslastwords said:


> another word for buttsecks



Audit? 

Okay...um..."Taking The Hershey Highway"



Another word for gun.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 4, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> Gams
> 
> Stems
> 
> ...



heat (as in, "I'm packin')

gatt

piece



another word for "politician"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> another word for "politician"



Am I supposed to use more than four letters? 


Snake-oil peddler

Shill (or is it schill?)



Another word for dying.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 4, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> Am I supposed to use more than four letters?
> 
> 
> Snake-oil peddler
> ...



Taking a dirt-nap.
Buying the farm.
Kicking the bucket.
Croaking.
Going toes-up.


Another word for:

Piece of shit car.


----------



## VVET (Feb 4, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Taking a dirt-nap.
> Buying the farm.
> Kicking the bucket.
> Croaking.
> ...



Junker,
Round the town car

Another word for:
HIPS


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 4, 2009)

VVET said:


> Junker,
> Round the town car
> 
> Another word for:
> HIPS


Well, if we go by what I usually hear when mine show up, I guess it would be 

"OH JESUS! "

Another word for:
A hot fat chick!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Feb 4, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Another word for:
> A hot fat chick!



Dumpling.

Next- another term for:

Flirting via the internet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Next- another term for:
> 
> Flirting via the internet



Desperation 


Another word for needy......


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

..clingy!



Another word for rotten!?


----------



## Red (Feb 5, 2009)

Clingy

Another word for a haircut


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 5, 2009)

Another word for a haircut: Coiffure

Another word for rotten: Moldy

A synonym for 

Cookies


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

A synonym for Cookies: Biscuits.

A synonym for 

Jump


----------



## Victim (Feb 5, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> A synonym for Cookies: Biscuits.
> 
> A synonym for
> 
> Jump



Leap, vault.

Here's a fun one: Semen.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 6, 2009)

Victim said:


> Leap, vault.
> 
> Here's a fun one: Semen.



Knuckle Children 



Cunnilingus


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 6, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Knuckle Children
> 
> 
> 
> Cunnilingus



Eating at the all you can eat seafood buffet.

Blowjob


----------



## Victim (Feb 6, 2009)

Pole smoking. 

How about synonyms for pot smoking.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 6, 2009)

Victim said:


> Pole smoking.
> 
> How about synonyms for pot smoking.



Rocking the Gang



Flying High


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey, High Flyer - ironically, you forgot to give us a new word to play.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I think he means a synonym of 'flying high' as in

Stoned. 



If so - synonym of humid?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2009)

Duh me. :doh:

Humid: sticky

synonym for: chocolate


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Duh me. :doh:
> 
> Humid: sticky
> 
> synonym for: chocolate



Fudge

synonym for: having sex in an airplane!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 6, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> synonym for: having sex in an airplane!



In the O-zone



Synonym for decaffeinated coffee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> Synonym for decaffeinated coffee


Boring, waste, pointless



Another word for BIG


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Boring, waste, pointless
> 
> 
> 
> Another word for BIG




HUEG like Xbox!

Another word for panties.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> HUEG like Xbox!
> 
> Another word for panties.




Delicious.....but that depends upon who you ask....



Another word for schlong.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Delicious.....but that depends upon who you ask....
> 
> 
> 
> Another word for schlong.....



Dong.


Another word for Noise.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Dong.
> 
> 
> Another word for Noise.



Din.

Another word for don.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 7, 2009)

Wear (as in "he donned a cap")

Television


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Wear (as in "he donned a cap")
> 
> Television



Boob Tube



depression


----------



## Haunted (Feb 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Boob Tube
> 
> 
> 
> depression



Divot, Crater, Dent

HEHE

How about Wise ASS


----------



## mossystate (Feb 7, 2009)

mossystate


crown


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2009)

tiara


princess :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2009)

spoiled 



Queen


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 8, 2009)

tranny

diarrhea


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Shit, Poo, Crap

Kitten


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Baby kitteh!

Rainbow shower.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2009)

Um...I dunno what a rainbow shower is...so...I'm gonna go with 

Gay Pride Thunderstorm!!!!  :bounce:



Um, let's see...

Dorky.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 9, 2009)

goober


pomegranate


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2009)

pomegranate - popsicle



fruity -


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um...I dunno what a rainbow shower is...so...I'm gonna go with
> 
> Gay Pride Thunderstorm!!!!  :bounce:
> 
> ...





A rainbow shower is when you're sucking a penis and you gag and vomit all over it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> A rainbow shower is when you're sucking a penis and you gag and vomit all over it.




Ewwww. I'm very, very glad I *didn't* know what that was.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

I put it up there to trap people like you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2009)

People with very little gag reflex, you mean?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> People with very little gag reflex, you mean?



People uniformed about the meaning.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah, the good old days.  *Sigh.*


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2009)

moore2me said:


> fruity -



Sweet.


New word: Dollars


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 10, 2009)

moolah, cash money, cash, bills

Another word for karma


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Another word for karma


Come-uppance.

Another word for a hamburger


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2009)

A throne for pickles...onions...lettuce...tomatoes... avocado and, perhaps, a slice of cheeeeze.



wicker furniture


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> wicker furniture


Kindling.


'Nother word for birth control


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2009)

Castration 



Vagina


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

Vuh-Jay-Jay. [Thank You, Oprah.]



Picking Your Nose


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Vuh-Jay-Jay. [Thank You, Oprah.]
> 
> 
> 
> Picking Your Nose



Digging for Gold



Another word for winning at gambling


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2009)

Luck



vaginal odor


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Luck
> 
> 
> 
> vaginal odor



Smells like Fish!

Another word for witty


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 11, 2009)

Smells like Fish!

Another word for witty:

Droll

Another word for Puppy?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

Another word for puppy: Mutt

Another word for heavy?


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 12, 2009)

me

another word for peace


----------



## Buffie (Feb 15, 2009)

Peace:

Calm
Serenity
Ohm 

Another word for... 

Really enjoying your foooood.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 15, 2009)

Another word for... 

Really enjoying your foooood.

Scarfing down, having an orgasmic meal, using the shovel method.

Another word for a something really cheap


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Another word for a something really cheap



Me :blush: 


Another word for..........big


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Collosal. 

Another word for *anger* .


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 15, 2009)

Pissed

Another word for spoiled.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 16, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Pissed
> 
> Another word for spoiled.


rancid

Another word for redneck


----------



## pdgujer148 (Feb 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Another word for redneck



Hillbilly 
Mullet-Head 
Cracker 
Peckerwood 
NASCAR fan :doh:
Texan :bow:

Next Word: Constipated


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2009)

fiber challenged



serene


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

Tranquil



Another Word For: 
Sadist


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 17, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Another Word For:
> Sadist



Personal trainer. 

Proctologist. :blink:

Moderator. 


(kidding...KIDDING!)


Okay, then...Sadist=Blue Meanie. 


Another word for *Masturbating*.
(Seperate entries for male and female.)


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

male masterbation: snuffing the weasel
female masterbation: pinching the bean, lol thats sooo silly!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 18, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> male masterbation: snuffing the weasel
> female masterbation: pinching the bean, lol thats sooo silly!


I'd never heard either of these before! 

What's the new word, *sugarmoore*?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> I'd never heard either of these before!
> 
> What's the new word, *sugarmoore*?



Well, I am not Sugarmoore, but I want to play so, I will answer the previous and choose a new word, OK?

male masturbation - choking a chicken
- roughing up a suspect



New word - constipation


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Constipation - Obstruction


New word - Pain


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry bout that guys! lol
pain- pleasure... 

new word...love handle


----------



## moore2me (Feb 24, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> sorry bout that guys! lol
> pain- pleasure...
> 
> new word...love handle



Not to be argumentative, but "love handle" is two words.

Love handle . . . .tummy bulge

------------------------------------------

New word

gorgeous - - -


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Not to be argumentative, but "love handle" is two words.
> 
> Love handle . . . .tummy bulge
> 
> ...



so is male masturbation and female masturbation

Another word for gorgeous is beautiful

Another word for murder


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 24, 2009)

Another word for murder---bump off.

new word shallow


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

Another word for shallow - superficial

New Word - tangible


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

New Word - tangible


Tangible - - Material

-------------------------


New word

Censorship


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Censorship - Bowdlerization

Another word for *Whipping*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 25, 2009)

Another word for whipping is flagellation.


Another word for neurotic?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Neurotic - Maladjusted

How about another word for *flying*?


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 26, 2009)

soaring

another word for ecstatic


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubilant.


Another word for...wax.


----------

